# A tetraploid Jason Fischer



## monocotman (Jan 26, 2020)

This is another seedling, along with the Fritz that is flowering for the first time. The parents are besseae ‘rob’s choice’ and Mem. Dick Clements ‘rocket flash’, both confirmed tetraploids.
As is not uncommon with tetraploids, growth has been slow. This is the third growth and is just big enough to allow a flower. It’s pretty small at 9cm especially when you compare it to the Fritz, also a first flower.
However the colour is good and it should improve as the plants gets bigger.




This is the comparison with Fritz:


David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice Jason Fischer. The upside for Jason Fischer to me is knowing it will put on a much longer than Fitz.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2020)

On a [?] much longer than Fritz?
Show? Spike?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2020)

Much longer show.


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2020)

Excellent David! I like this flower a great deal.
The color is lovely and I rather like the shape;
it's elegant.


----------



## grubea (Jan 26, 2020)

I love the color.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing. I see your budget for Phrags has mine beat, by far!!!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 27, 2020)

Eric, I go for quality not quantity! I’ve only about a dozen plants in total!


----------



## KateL (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi David, Must be Jason Fischer time. Here’s my 3N Jason, just opened yesterday.


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2020)

Both JFs are very elegant.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 28, 2020)

Kate, that’s lovely. How big is the flower?
David


----------



## KateL (Jan 28, 2020)

David, I would describe it as small. Natural spread is not much over 8 cm, petals are a pleasing 2.5 wide or so, on a plant that stands roughly 17 cm tall. The shape is one of the nicer ones I have bloomed out so far. The color is more intense than my iPhone shows, and the texture and substance are excellent, but I must confess I wish it were bigger.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 28, 2020)

That _is_ a very pleasing shape. Is your plant really only 17 cm? That's just under 7 inches.


----------



## KateL (Jan 28, 2020)

TrueNorth said:


> That _is_ a very pleasing shape. Is your plant really only 17 cm? That's just under 7 inches.


My bad - 27 cm from the media!


----------



## terryros (Jan 28, 2020)

David, on 1/25/20 Orchids Limited had a plant from this cross awarded an FCC with 93 points. Another plant got an AM. The NS (width) of the FCC plant was 10.5 cm. The pictures of these plants can be seen on Orchids Limited Facebook page. The FCC was the third blooming of the plant. I think yours is award quality as well. This cross probably sets the standard for Jason Fischers. But, the tetraploid besseae keeps the size at 10.5. There are larger awarded Jason Fischers, but they don't have the size, substance, or color that this cross appears to have.


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Jan 28, 2020)

Very beautiful! If I had a flower like that I would be staring at it all day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 29, 2020)

Terry, thanks for your comments. the 4n JF's are probably a 'slow burn' in development terms, both for foliage and flowers.
It was my most expensive seedling, more than the Fritz so I'm expecting a lot from it and you have helped.
I suspect that part of the problem is having an excellent Fritz flowering next to it with a much bigger bloom,
Regards
David.


----------



## terryros (Jan 29, 2020)

I think the main difference is that the JF is going after red and this cross achieves it. I don’t think any FS has ever been as red as the best JF. JF is not as large, or as round, as the best FS. Basically, you need both!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2020)

The foliage shows the ploidy. They are probably colchicine treated. eventually the blooms should get bigger. As far as color, there are redder hybrids, Elizabeth Castle, Windsor Castle, Scarlet Ohare... Judging besseae hybrids next to Pk x besseae hybrids will never be fair. thanks for sharing the nice blooms. BTW David, my strategy is the opposite of yours, try to get the most, different plants.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for all the comments. As the flower has matured it has grown on me and the red colour has intensified. The iPad cannot take a good photo of the colour. It makes it too dark and dead. This is a colour adjusted photo which gives a better idea of the intensity,


david


----------



## terryros (Feb 4, 2020)

David, I think your cross was MDC ‘Rocket Fire’ x besseae ‘Rob’s Choice’, both natural tetraploids. I find it hard to define the color red, with many different shadings available!


----------



## Dandrobium (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow, its gorgeous! Along with the FS too! I love the velvety red


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2020)

Gorgeous flower David.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2020)

deep fake!


----------

